# Another Jupiter 2 Build...



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Wonderful! The moody lighting really brings it home!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Top shelf! I agree ....the lighting is very nice. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Can never have too many J2s. Well done.


----------



## psquinn (Feb 23, 2009)

You have done it again!! What a beautiful build and the lighting is spot on!! And thank you for covering up the seams in the wall beams!! Nice finishing touch.:thumbsup:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Very nice build, again...

One of these days I need to buy one of these!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Many Thanks indeed.


----------



## arvison (Mar 14, 2002)

Absolutely stunning!

Jim


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

:thumbsup:Awesome build!:thumbsup:
:devil::devil:Ron


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Looks simply fantastic. Any video of this kit on You Tube.:thumbsup:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I was wondering if anyone has done an "in space" Jupiter 2 with John outside trying to fix the antenna?


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

very clean build. nice!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I think you got this one down Mark. Well done!


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Beautiful build, Paint choices and attention to detail as always sir!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

More Lost in Space 1/35 Model fun...


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok, no fair posting up screen grabs from the show! Oh wait! Season one was in b/w! 

That looks awesome!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------

